# Looking for a cycling jersey



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Dummy me I saw a guy riding with a jersey that I liked but I did not ask him where he got it. 

It was black with pink sleeves, it looked nice but I can't find one anywhere or online. Can anyone here point me it the right direction?

Thanks


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Any logos or writing or other graphics? I've seen one like you describe that's a Bianchi jersey but it say Bianchi in large letters across the chest. And it's a womens jersey, not to say that a man couldn't/wouldn't wear one.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

I did not see anything else but the colors.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

I








Here you go. You're welcome.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm looking for a MINI Cooper jersey, ironically in XXL or XXXL size. I've found them before, but only in small and medium.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

Keoki said:


> I
> View attachment 308967
> 
> 
> Here you go. You're welcome.


Cute.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

It is cute but not what I am looking for


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Pink generally isn't my color but I'd pay a premium for one of these jerseys....


----------

